# sistema gentoo todo em portugues [RESOLVIDO]

## zeca

boas como posso colocar todo o sistema gentoo em portugues como acontece com outras distros como o ubuntu?

qual a configuração melhor para os cpu amd?existe alguma configuração especial para portateis?Last edited by zeca on Sun Aug 21, 2011 3:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## neonl

O que tu queres faz parte daquilo a que se chama "localização" (localization). Na documentação oficial do Gentoo existe um artigo que aborda essa questão. Não sei se isso permite ter todo o sistema em português como no Ubuntu, suponho que o Ubuntu tenha graus de tradução mais "profundos" feitos pela sua própria equipa de desenvolvimento, mas de todas as maneiras há várias aplicações que oficialmente estão traduzidas para língua portuguesa.

Para "localizar" o teu sistema deves fazer uma série de coisas:

1. Torná-lo usável para um computador português:

A questão dos keymaps (teclado) - deves utilizar 'pt-latin1' para a consola, em "/etc/conf.d/keymaps" e qualquer coisa como o seguinte em /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/30-keyboard.conf, para o ambiente gráfico, o X:

```
Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "keyboard-all"

        Driver "evdev"

        Option "XkbLayout" "pt"

        Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

        MatchIsKeyboard "on"

EndSection
```

A questão dos fusos horários (timezones). Remove o que tiveres em /etc/localtime

```
# rm -f /etc/localtime
```

E cria um link simbólico para a tua timezone. Um exemplo para Portugal continental:

```
# ln -s /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Lisbon /etc/localtime # obviamente, a parte "Europe/Lisbon" pode ser extrapolada para outros pontos do globo.
```

A questão dos locales, a seguir.

2. Utilizar os locales. Os locales, além das instruções realmente locais, estão associados a um "charset"/"character encoding". Actualmente não faz sentido usar outra coisa que não o Unicode (UTF-8 ), que permite (desde que com as fonts adequadas) codificar qualquer idioma sem problema. Isto aplica-se, portanto, ao português. No entanto, podes gerar também um locale ISO-8859-15, que suporta os caracteres "europeus ocidentais". No meu caso, que tenho o sistema em inglês, uso o locale "en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8", que, por ser UTF-8, me permite ler e escrever português (e qualquer outra língua, basicamente, sem problemas). Se queres o sistema em português, utilizando os standards portugueses, deixa os seguintes locales activados no '/etc/locale.gen':

```
pt_PT.UTF-8 UTF-8 # para português europeu

pt_PT@euro ISO-8859-15 # para português europeu

#pt_BR.UTF-8 UTF-8 # para português brasil

#pt_BR@euro ISO-8859-15 # para português brasil
```

geras os locales com

```
# locale-gen
```

e o teu '/etc/env.d/02locale' deverá conter:

```
LANG="pt_PT.UTF-8"

# LANG="pt_BR.UTF-8" # para português brasil
```

3. A variável do Portage 'LINGUAS'. O Portage tem uma variável (que no fundo é uma "USE-flag especial") chamada "LINGUAS". As aplicações que suportam diferentes idiomas aceitam esta flag para definir quais devem ser compilados. Se, no teu '/etc/make.conf', tiveres

```
LINGUAS="pt_PT" # português europeu

LINGUAS="pt_BR" # português brasil
```

sempre que possível, o Portage deverá compilar o software em língua portuguesa. Depois, o resto, são preferências ao nível de cada programa, e, insisto, nem todos suportam línguas "estrangeiras" que não o inglês - daí a minha preferência por ter tudo em inglês, em vez de uma desagradável mistura. E, a nível de "ambiente de trabalho", isto só se deve aplicar a desktop environments completos como o GNOME ou o KDE (presumo eu).

----------

## leojrfs

fiz tudo como está descrito funciona bem, tirando a parte que nos VT's tenho caracteres que não aparecem. Como é recomendado no handbook, mudei a consolefont para lat9w-16 para que conseguisse ter acentos e outros. Mas agora em certos caracteres aparece uma especie de [?].

Aqui está uma imagem:

Screenshot 

----------

## Kobal

Valeu.

----------

## mouni

neonl, parabéns pelo teu post. Muito bom mesmo.

----------

